# Shrimp Species and Pictures



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

*Moved from the Algae Section. Thanks Tsunami!

Shrimps are one of the best ways to control algae. It was a belief of mine (long time ago), that there were ghost shrimps and there was the amano shrimps. One species were to be eaten, the other was to eat. But through my experiences going through so many different lfs, I found out that there are a lot more shrimps that closely resembles the amano shrimp. Therefore, I was tricked many times in buying amanos when in reality, I've been buying shrimps of another sort. 

I'm not saying species other than amano shrimp perform at a lower level in algae cleaning.... I just want to post this thread so that viewers may understand the world of shrimps. I'm not a "know it all". I can't say the specific details of each shrimp...so I'm not even gonna start. But I hope this thread can reach to a level where newbie's can come in look at different pictures of shrimps, read different reviews and know by the end, which species of shrimp is the one they are looking for. 

I hope many of you can contribute to this thread so that we can reach a basic guideline as well as categorization and classifications of the different shrimps out there in the aquaria world. 

I'm sure it would be something nice and convenient for both newbies and pros. Please give support. Thanks! 

cheers 
sam


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

Amano Shrimp (Caridina japonica)










What else can be said about these guys?????

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Crystal Red Bee Shrimp (Neocardina serrata)










These seem to look different from the common sought after Malaysian Rainbow. Is it still the same species? Please Confirm. Thank you.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tiger Stripe Shrimp (Neocaridina spp)










Medium size compared to the Amano shrimp with tiger stripes. Supposedly attractive colors will appear on these shrimps under certain lighting conditions.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Singapore Wood Shrimp (Atyopsis moluccensis )










I feel this is a hybrid. Not too sure. Bought this at a local lfs which named it japonca. Funny thing is, some other shrimps that were also named japonca were PURE BLUE. I can't find those suckers so I'm sorry. Once I do find these blue critters, I'll snap a pic and post it up for you guys to see.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please help confirm these pictures. I'd appreciate it if people can post scientific names as well as reviews so that readers/viewers may use that to their advantage in establishing their own dream tank.

I apologize if my picture quailty is not up to par.

Hope this may interest some and/or help others.

Sam


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

What about ghost shrimp? Do they eat algae? Those are the only shrimp I can find around my area.


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

Sir_BlackhOle said:


> What about ghost shrimp? Do they eat algae? Those are the only shrimp I can find around my area.


I'm not too sure if they eat algae. I can say that they are not classified as algae eating shrimps. They are actually food. =( SOrry to hear they are the only thing around town. I consider them more as scavengers. They will go around the tank and pick up food that's laying around if AND only if the fish around doesn't consider them as food. Almost like cories.

Information Taken from FishForever.co.uk website

Ghost Shrimp - Callianassa californiensis









Here is the article:
http://fish.orbust.net/ghostshrimp.html
Ghost Shrimp will eat soft algae!


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

*Shrimp Website*

This store offers great information on the algae eating shrimps I posted above.

http://www.azgardens.com/shrimpfactory.php

Except for the red striped rainbows. Still awaiting confirmation.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Your "rainbow" shrimp are actually Crystal Red Bee Shrimp (Neocardina serrata). 

Carlos


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Hmmm, I'll bet I could catch some larger ghost shrimp on the beach here in town. I have seen people collecting them before but I thought that aquarium ghost shrimp were different. I might try that, and then drip them over to fresh water and see how they do. Has anyone else collected their own ghost shrimp?


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks Carlos for the clarification.


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

*Shrimp in Corpus Christi*

Kevin,

There are small clear shrimp in the ditches here. The water is not completely SW, more like 50 % saltwater. They do well in pure freshwater in my tanks. They are a bit comical flailing their arms at the other fish who want to take their Wardley Shimp Pellets away from them.

We also have a lot of crayfish, which are OK in the tank if you find a small one.

Steve Pituch


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

How is the little crawfish you have doing Steve? You should post up a picture of him


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

PICTURES PICTURES! I'm interested in seeing these shrimps that can thrive in freshwater!


----------



## Magnus (Feb 4, 2004)

Sir_BlackhOle, IMO, the ghost shrimp you are talking about is very different from the ghost shrimp they sell in LFS. I use the freshly caught ghost shrimps at the beach as bait for corbinas, croakers and perches :lol: .


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I thought that they were different, but I have never actually dug one up from the beach yet.


----------



## Geo (Feb 10, 2004)

Does anyone have any experience in keeping fan shrimp?

I'm just looking to keep my guy healthy and happy 

Pic of my bamboo shrimp is in the Shrimp album, for those that are wondering


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey Geo!

Sorry I have no experience with the fan shrimp. But may I use your picture of the fan shrimp for our database? It'd be nice to expand so people may know what is what.


----------



## Geo (Feb 10, 2004)

Go for it! 

I'll be able to get some better pics pretty soon as well


----------



## cactusdoug (Feb 17, 2004)

Heres a pic of 2 Ghost Shrimp in my 55 Gal. tank.

I keep them in all my tanks.

Good clean up crew.

I go to a LFS that sells them for $1.00 for 7

Cheers, CD


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

They sell them here a dozen for $2.00


----------

